
ProtonCalendar Beta – fully encrypted calendar app - joubert
https://protonmail.com/blog/protoncalendar-beta-announcement/
======
TimTheTinker
Already being discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21913989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21913989)

